# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa

## Agricolaperu

Estimados señores: Vendemos semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa. Precio S/70.00 por kilo. 
Lugar de venta ciudad de Lima. 
Mayores informes en el celular 990323388  RPM *424281 
Atentamente,
Justo de la CruzTemas similares: VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa Artículo: INIA presenta nueva variedad de maíz amarillo duro con alto rendimiento para selva baja FECHA DE SIEMBRA QUINUA,EN COSTA Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana Semilla de Camote INA 100-INIA

----------

juancisa

----------


## cmfb39@hotmail.com

Bueno, quisiera saber donde se produjo esta semilla de la variedad Altiplano INIA y que cantidad posee.
GRACIAS.
Atentamente,
Amilcar Apaza Bellido
(Cel. 940228820 RPC)

----------

